# Boot fit (+ burton ions vs 32 TM-TWO?). SORRY



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

some points

-i like traditional lacing, prefer it even

-tm-two sickest boot ever if it fits

-boots should fit very very snug to start, almost uncomfortable, but not - just almost. they will pack out 

-aftermarket insoles please (I have had great success with Reminds)


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> some points
> 
> -i like traditional lacing, prefer it even
> 
> ...


Do you have problems with the lacing slackening off through the day? And is the heel hold sufficient on them? That's one thing I noticed with the IONS is that they don't have any heel harness whereas the 32 and northwaves do. 

Also, did you size down in them at all or normal shoe size?
Thanks!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jdang said:


> Do you have problems with the lacing slackening off through the day? And is the heel hold sufficient on them? That's one thing I noticed with the IONS is that they don't have any heel harness whereas the 32 and northwaves do.
> 
> Also, did you size down in them at all or normal shoe size?
> Thanks!


TM2's = awesome.

The heel hold is great if they fit. That's the biggest issue... they have a huge toebox but the lenght-to-size is a little short... so if you have really narrow and long feet maybe they will not hold enough. Same applies to any boot... ie you gotta try them. 

Once you tighten the laces, they go nowhere and 0 pressure points. I am very sensitive to pressure points and almost all boas i've tried give me hot spots. Havent tried speed laces, which i guess should be good as well.

I'm guessing Ions are great too. I may try them when the TMs bite the dust.

Normal lacing is a total non-issue. People seem to want to save mins to get into gear. Minutes which mean nothing; and frankly unless your boots are a poor fit, you should be able to tie them and forget em for the whole day.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

I love the Tm-Two as well but the one thing I really hate about them is the lack of grip. 

The whole outsole is made of foam and as a result there is basically no grip. Something to think about if you are leaning towards the Tm-two.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Tuan209 said:


> I love the Tm-Two as well but the one thing I really hate about them is the lack of grip.
> 
> The whole outsole is made of foam and as a result there is basically no grip. Something to think about if you are leaning towards the Tm-two.


TOTALLY agree!

I had a baaaad spill once on the parking lot. Man... it was pretty embarrasing. I had to laugh at myself, but it even hurt my knee so I was in real pain.

What I did was run the soles on a skateboard (grip tape)... problem solved, i think.

Also no grip at all on wet/slushy days unless you have a grippy stomp pad.


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

F1EA said:


> TM2's = awesome.


Do you tie the laces a fancy way? I've seen a couple of people on the hill with what looks like double threaded laces or something. Problem I have with trad is that they loosen between each set of eyelets when you try and tie them. 



Tuan209 said:


> I love the Tm-Two as well but the one thing I really hate about them is the lack of grip.
> 
> The whole outsole is made of foam and as a result there is basically no grip. Something to think about if you are leaning towards the Tm-two.


Hm I don't like the sound of that. Particularly enjoy having decent grip for skating. Is this a problem with a particular years model?



F1EA said:


> TOTALLY agree!
> 
> I had a baaaad spill once on the parking lot. Man... it was pretty embarrasing. I had to laugh at myself, but it even hurt my knee so I was in real pain.
> 
> ...


Did you guys size down or go with your regular shoe size? 
Looks like I can get the 2014 tm-two stevens version for $200 in an 8.5
Whereas the ION is looking like $368 but is 2015.

Any improvements in the 2015 tm-two vs 2014?
Just the trad lacing (and now the grip) holding me back on the tm-two

Also anyone repping the ion/decade? Sounds like the tm-two is the general favourite on here.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

The ions are really good too. I've commented on the TM2 because it's what i use and they are great, so totally recommend them. I'm sure whoever has tried the ions would probably recommend them too. It's mostly about fit.

The grip is no big deal. Wear out the smooth finishing of STi foam either on the parking lot or with sandpaper and it gets decent grip. And a stomp pad for skating if you find its too slippery.

I tie the laces normally. No need to get all funky and creative with laces of all things. Tie them up normally, they work. 

With time you learn to tie them without anything loosening up. To me, the choice of customizing my tightness and no pinch pts is worth more than the 3 mins you save with boa. Really.. lacing up takes like 3 mins.

I use same size as my shoes, but that depends on your foot and which shoes you normally base your size on. So you really have to try the boots to know. Maybe go to a shoe store and measure your feet properly...


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

F1EA said:


> The ions are really good too. I've commented on the TM2 because it's what i use and they are great, so totally recommend them. I'm sure whoever has tried the ions would probably recommend them too. It's mostly about fit.
> 
> The grip is no big deal. Wear out the smooth finishing of STi foam either on the parking lot or with sandpaper and it gets decent grip. And a stomp pad for skating if you find its too slippery.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Sounds like they are both good boots... not sure if the ion is worth the extra dosh at the moment. Main reason for me favouring it is the lacing systems which seems a superficial way to judge it.

If money was absolutely no object would you guys still get the tm-two over ion?

EDIT: Maybe stupid question, but how are laces customisable in different areas? Surely the laces generally relax and the pressure ends up spreading evenly through the boot anyway? thnx


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, nobody can speak for everyone if they are worth the extra $. But ppl buy them, so it is worth it to someone.

Lacing system is an important feature. Some people like boa and would not get anything else, others can't stand boa... others ok with speed lacing or normal lacing. Others don't care.

Laces are 'customizable' in that you can tighten each specific area as you please. Double boa sort of takes care of this, but not all the way... there's even triple boa to try and match this. Depends on your foot shape/size and all that... then it varies a bit depending even on your socks


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Depending on the fit I will often tie off the bottom section of the boot so that those laces stay pretty loose, then I will crank it from there to the top.


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> Depending on the fit I will often tie off the bottom section of the boot so that those laces stay pretty loose, then I will crank it from there to the top.


How? With some kind of knot at the bottom and then laced normal to the top?

You seem to really love the TM-two's. If someone would give you a pair of 2015 boots completely free and you couldn't sell them would you get tm-twos or ions, or something else?

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

jdang said:


> How? With some kind of knot at the bottom and then laced normal to the top?
> 
> You seem to really love the TM-two's. If someone would give you a pair of 2015 boots completely free and you couldn't sell them would you get tm-twos or ions, or something else?
> 
> Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


While I can't comment specifically on those two boots, hopefully I can add something to the decision making process.

I was also stuck between Burton (Felix - fast track lacing) and 32 (Binary Boa) boots (both mid flex) - not the same models, I know, but maybe my process can help. I LOVE 32 boots. Can't recommend them enough. For me, they had an excellent fit, never had an issue with heel hold, comfortable and warm, durable, just great. My old 32s had fast track lacing, which I did end up liking them a lot, quick to tighten, fairly easy to adjust on the go, didn't loosen on the slopes (my boots before that had BOAs, which I also like - quick to adjust on the slopes or the lift, didn't loosen up, no laces hanging around if you loosen in the lodge). So I had both of these boots in my size, both fit well, both for a great deal. The Burtons actually had a few more features, and was actually the better deal - and I went with the 32s. FOR ME, they had the best fit (32s just always seem to work out that way for me). Plus I've had a great track record with 32. And while the lacing system was part of my decision making process (especially preferring the dual boa over the dual fast track), in the end it didn't make much of a difference. Hell, with the Burton's having more fancy tech (foil heat reflectors in the foot bed, snow gusset, etc) - it all came down to fit and experience of having 32s before - knowing that when they break in and pack out, they don't go all loosey goosey on me, and they last for a few seasons. BTW my 32s have always fit true to size, but I have heard others say differently. Foot/ankle shape/size comes into play. If the 32s had traditional lacing, I would have gone with them because they fit my foot the best. You can tighten traditional laces just as well - it takes more time, but it's worth it for the fit when you are on your feet riding for 8 hours. 

While I feel your pain of not being in a great position for trying on boots, I would try to make another trip to get another feel. OR if you're in the financial position to do so, purchase both boots from an online store that has a good return policy. Pick the one that fits best, and return the other. Take the experiences of others who have owned the same boot or brand of boots into consideration - they can let you know how they will end up in the long term. 

Sorry for such a long-winded post. Hope something in there is helpful!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I love my TM-2's. If there is one boot you should order without actually trying them on it's them. I got lucky... Mine fit good. Heat molded them myself and it made them even better. Damn they're comfortable. The liners are nice. Swapped the insoles for Remind Medic's and I literally don't think there are a better pair of boots on earth for MY feet. 

Plus mine are the old white/blue colorway with gray/black cracky accents and they look sweet.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

KansasNoob said:


> I love my TM-2's. If there is one boot you should order without actually trying them on it's them. I got lucky... Mine fit good. Heat molded them myself and it made them even better. Damn they're comfortable. The liners are nice. Swapped the insoles for Remind Medic's and I literally don't think there are a better pair of boots on earth for MY feet.
> 
> Plus mine are the old white/blue colorway with gray/black cracky accents and they look sweet.


I was looking into Remind insoles...they make a big difference, huh? Do they change the sizing of the boots any? I was looking at those or ShredSoles, but Reminds are actually a bit cheaper and I've heard great things about them. Plus I'm not getting them for any specific issue, just for better overall comfort. What was your process for heat molding the 32s yourself? I have a hair dryer or a heat gun (low setting of course - don't want to cook em) but any tips would be awesome.


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> Burton's having more fancy tech (foil heat reflectors in the foot bed, snow gusset, etc) - it all came down to fit and experience of having 32s before - knowing that when they break in and pack out, they don't go all loosey goosey on me, and they last for a few seasons. BTW my 32s have always fit true to size, but I have heard others say differently. Foot/ankle shape/size comes into play. If the 32s had traditional lacing, I would have gone with them because they fit my foot the best. You can tighten traditional laces just as well - it takes more time, but it's worth it for the fit when you are on your feet riding for 8 hours.
> 
> While I feel your pain of not being in a great position for trying on boots, I would try to make another trip to get another feel. OR if you're in the financial position to do so, purchase both boots from an online store that has a good return policy. Pick the one that fits best, and return the other.
> 
> Sorry for such a long-winded post. Hope something in there is helpful!


Thanks, great response. Think I may order them both and send one back after wearing them for a while in the house. Takes a bit of messing around to post one back etc but would be worth it for the boot fit. 



KansasNoob said:


> I love my TM-2's. If there is one boot you should order without actually trying them on it's them. I got lucky... Mine fit good. Heat molded them myself and it made them even better. Damn they're comfortable. The liners are nice. Swapped the insoles for Remind Medic's and I literally don't think there are a better pair of boots on earth for MY feet.
> 
> Plus mine are the old white/blue colorway with gray/black cracky accents and they look sweet.


Nice. They fit you true to size? I've been seeing a few people saying the tread/grip on them is terrible leading to falls ++ 
Also some people have noted cold feet. Any problems with either?

Also wondering anyones opinion on the burton ruler? I feel the flex may be more appropriate to my level/riding but they just seem like a big step down in quality from the ION.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

jdang said:


> How? With some kind of knot at the bottom and then laced normal to the top?
> 
> You seem to really love the TM-two's. If someone would give you a pair of 2015 boots completely free and you couldn't sell them would you get tm-twos or ions, or something else?
> 
> Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


obviously I would get another pair of TM-Twos. yes, I put a square knot at the top of the forefoot section, or 1 row down from the top, then crank from there.


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> obviously I would get another pair of TM-Twos. yes, I put a square knot at the top of the forefoot section, or 1 row down from the top, then crank from there.


Kind of a double post so apologies but wondering if you experienced any of the problems many of the reviews have mentioned (poor grip and cold feet)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

snow and ice are slippery and cold


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

radiomuse210 said:


> I was looking into Remind insoles...they make a big difference, huh? Do they change the sizing of the boots any? I was looking at those or ShredSoles, but Reminds are actually a bit cheaper and I've heard great things about them. Plus I'm not getting them for any specific issue, just for better overall comfort. What was your process for heat molding the 32s yourself? I have a hair dryer or a heat gun (low setting of course - don't want to cook em) but any tips would be awesome.


I used a blow dryer to heat them up. I didn't have toe caps to use for molding, but it didn't matter for me since the toebox is generously sized. There are guides on 32's site I believe on exactly how to do it, I think they sent info with the boots too. Many times a store will do it for free if bought there. The Remind insoles are actually close in size to the regular 32 insoles. I found the 32 insoles to be pretty nice actually, but the Reminds hold my foot a lot better. I'd give the 32 footbeds a chance and then spend money if you find them wanting.



> Nice. They fit you true to size? I've been seeing a few people saying the tread/grip on them is terrible leading to falls ++
> Also some people have noted cold feet. Any problems with either?


Yes I wear a 10.5 or 10 D usually and the 10.5 boots fit perfect. However everyone is different, and I have wider feet which they seem to be designed for. No way to know they'll fit you without putting em on. 

I haven't had any issues with grip from them, but I don't run around in them or anything. I'm basically an intermediate rider and I don't really have any issues with my foot slipping off while skating. Not the most athletic either so I can't imagine how anyone has issues?? lol

As far as them being cold, haven't had a problem. But that's very subjective. If it's over 15 F, I generally have just a base layer and coat on, and usually have my vents open before lunchtime.


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

KansasNoob said:


> As far as them being cold, haven't had a problem. But that's very subjective. If it's over 15 F, I generally have just a base layer and coat on, and usually have my vents open before lunchtime.


Sounds good. Tempted to go with the tm-two's.

I really like the ions but suspect they are too stiff for my riding preferences?
The next alternative would be the burton rulers but they look like a big step down from the ions: worse liners, worse specs, look generally cheaper and a more for beginner?
Can anyone confirm/contest my views on the ruler? Open to opinions.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

KansasNoob said:


> I used a blow dryer to heat them up. I didn't have toe caps to use for molding, but it didn't matter for me since the toebox is generously sized. There are guides on 32's site I believe on exactly how to do it, I think they sent info with the boots too. Many times a store will do it for free if bought there. The Remind insoles are actually close in size to the regular 32 insoles. I found the 32 insoles to be pretty nice actually, but the Reminds hold my foot a lot better. I'd give the 32 footbeds a chance and then spend money if you find them wanting.


Thanks for the info...one more question - how long do you typically heat the liners with the hair dryer? And at what setting? The instructions on 32s site are specifically for the boot heaters. I may just end up taking them to a shop because I don't want to over heat them. I have common sense...but accidents happen. :shrug:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

radiomuse210 said:


> Thanks for the info...one more question - how long do you typically heat the liners with the hair dryer? And at what setting? The instructions on 32s site are specifically for the boot heaters. I may just end up taking them to a shop because I don't want to over heat them. I have common sense...but accidents happen. :shrug:


No hair dryer:RantExplode:
Get a long sock fill with rice microwave for 4-5 minutes stuff into one boot & liner. 
Pull out sock & rice out after 4-5 minutes.
Stick foot in with......... sock over foam toe cup then walk.
Bought a kit INTUITION.com web site, sock and foam toe cup for ten dollars + ship. 
This helps to give a little more room. 
OR
Just get a pair of socks cut ends off at the toes and slide them over your toes then pair of socks.
Also only do one boot at a time.
Google molding snowboard liners or INTUITION web site. 
Liners can be remolded up to six times, so one pair of liners could last for 6 pairs of boots.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> No hair dryer:RantExplode:
> Get a long sock fill with rice microwave for 4-5 minutes stuff into one boot & liner.
> Pull out sock & rice out after 4-5 minutes.
> Stick foot in with......... sock over foam toe cup then walk.
> ...


After I posted the above comment, I did some google research on the subject and found the rice method. It sounds A LOT safer - thanks for the info! Or I may just wear em and let them mold over time. I never heat molded my last pair of 32s and they fit like a glove now.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

radiomuse210 said:


> After I posted the above comment, I did some google research on the subject and found the rice method. It sounds A LOT safer - thanks for the info! Or I may just wear em and let them mold over time. I never heat molded my last pair of 32s and they fit like a glove now.


Yes! my 32 Primes are self molded.. But

After you ride 4-5 days. Any pressure points, do rice, add some cut out foam where pressure points are heat stick foot in voila...


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I actually thought about getting mine pro fit... But they're so good already


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

Didn't realise the tm-two's were much more heat mouldable than the ions...

I'm considering ordering the burton ion, ruler and tm-two so I can try them all in the right size and then send 2 back. Depends if the card can take the strain...


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

I bought a pair of stiff 32's a few years back that were heat moldable. I didnt even heat them up and mold them because they started with such a good fit compared to my old boots. After not too long....I noticed that they had automatically molded perfectly. Not sure if it was body temp that helped along with wearing them, but they are molded perfectly like a glove. I still have them but am going to go with the TM2s this year based on the feedback here. I wear a 10.5 but have a wider foot. For example I cant fit into a 10.5 puma because they are too narrow. Thanks 32!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

32's foam is Intuition. They have a home heat molding video on the youtubez if memory serves.

And if anyone just loves their TM-Two's or Lashed and is tired of the degrading soles. DC Lynx and Mutiny.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

TimelessDescent said:


> I bought a pair of stiff 32's a few years back that were heat moldable. I didnt even heat them up and mold them because they started with such a good fit compared to my old boots. After not too long....I noticed that they had automatically molded perfectly. Not sure if it was body temp that helped along with wearing them, but they are molded perfectly like a glove. I still have them but am going to go with the TM2s this year based on the feedback here. I wear a 10.5 but have a wider foot. For example I cant fit into a 10.5 puma because they are too narrow. Thanks 32!


Bought 32's Prime at end of last season.

Did the heat molding process and they fit my wide feet as you said "like a glove". 

Prime is the stiffest boot in 32's line-up.

Your comments on 32's is spot on. :3tens::3tens:

Found Ion leather & Driver X boots dirt cheap. :jumping1:

Driver X & Ion are huge for BX racing... 

decisions, decisions,


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

No need to heat mold. Your body heat molds them gradually.

Only worth it if you NEED exact fit on the first day. ie for a competition, a heli trip, big hiking BC trip or something like that. Or if your feet are super funky.

I heat molded a pair and didn't another one. The non-heat molded actually fit better and will last longer before they pack.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Nivek said:


> 32's foam is Intuition. They have a home heat molding video on the youtubez if memory serves.
> 
> And if anyone just loves their TM-Two's or Lashed and is tired of the degrading soles. DC Lynx and Mutiny.


Nivek

Starting this year... will only use Intuition liners in my snowboard boots. 

Using Intuition liners.

Which boot??? Ion leather or Driver X.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SnowDogWax said:


> Nivek
> 
> Starting this year... will only use Intuition liners in my snowboard boots.
> 
> ...


Which flex feels better? Also, don't discount the Infinite Ride liner. If it ends up making your feet happy, it'll never die.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Which flex feels better? Also, don't discount the Infinite Ride liner. If it ends up making your feet happy, it'll never die.


Leather seems to always make my feet :jumping1::jumping1: happy.

Will keep in mind the Infinite Ride liner in the future. :happy:


----------



## ML16 (Jul 28, 2014)

Nivek said:


> 32's foam is Intuition. They have a home heat molding video on the youtubez if memory serves.
> 
> And if anyone just loves their TM-Two's or Lashed and is tired of the degrading soles. DC Lynx and Mutiny.


Hey Nivek

Any reviews on this years Mutiny, or is it the same as last years? I currently ride Vans Hi-Standard but want something a bit stiffer. These felt pretty stiff compared to my vans and might have a bit more tech, i also love traditional lace.

Cheers


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

So. 
Turns out the man at the store must have given me an 8.5 and a 9.5 to try. 
Tried a 9 tm-two in a different store. 

Still a tight fit on the forefoot and ankle. Toes do brush the end but not a lot and fully pull away when crouched. I think my toe goes numb due to tight forefoot/ankle rather than 
toes being squashed. 
Size down and it's tight all over and toes rammed into boot, size up is definately too roomy. 

Should I accept that the tm-two just aren't right for my foot? Or should I get them heat moulded and see how they fit then?

Also noticed the tm-two have a very large profile (bulky) and the soles do seem pretty slick. Problem for ice/bindings compatibility possibly. 

Maybe the northwave decade should be my reluctant choice. Think I just wanted the tm-two to fit cos I like the reviews and rep so much.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

jdang said:


> So.
> Turns out the man at the store must have given me an 8.5 and a 9.5 to try.
> Tried a 9 tm-two in a different store.
> 
> ...


Have you tried them with your bindings yet? Mine fit nicely in my Burton bindings, but not every boot/binding combo works.
Keep in mind the boots do pack out. Is the tight fit around the sides of the ankle and the top of the foot? Do you think you are losing circulation because of it? Did you try other boots to compare how they feel compared to the tms? I don't think anyone can answer this question but you at this point. I've never had a problem with slick soles on any pair of 32s and I've had three of them. I'm not sure how well you can tell that in the store.


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> Have you tried them with your bindings yet? Mine fit nicely in my Burton bindings, but not every boot/binding combo works.
> Keep in mind the boots do pack out. Is the tight fit around the sides of the ankle and the top of the foot? Do you think you are losing circulation because of it? Did you try other boots to compare how they feel compared to the tms? I don't think anyone can answer this question but you at this point. I've never had a problem with slick soles on any pair of 32s and I've had three of them. I'm not sure how well you can tell that in the store.


Have brought them home today and will try them with bindings. Will consider heat moulding them myself (shop don't do it) and see how that feels. 
Yeah tight around the top of foot and probably reducing circulation making my toes numb. Yeah, I;m worried that they'll pack out well around my foot but leave too much gap at my toes since they're not tight there.

I asked them to bring some ice cubes out and walked on them and they felt quite slippy.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jdang said:


> Have brought them home today and will try them with bindings. Will consider heat moulding them myself (shop don't do it) and see how that feels.
> *Yeah tight around the top of foot and probably reducing circulation making my toes numb. Yeah, I;m worried that they'll pack out well around my foot but leave too much gap at my toes since they're not tight there.*
> 
> I asked them to bring some ice cubes out and walked on them and they felt quite slippy.


wtf...walking on ice cubes hahahah

the tight around the top of foot and reducing circulation...its counter intuitive...but this indicates...you are smashing your foot down. Put some quality foot beds/insoles in to support your foot...thus you will not need to smash your foot. look at the boot faq sticky

32's pack out...give it time...I've had the best results by not heat mould...just wear...and it will take 6+ days of riding for them to mould perfectly...and they will feel like slippers.


----------



## jdang (Oct 5, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> wtf...walking on ice cubes hahahah
> 
> the tight around the top of foot and reducing circulation...its counter intuitive...but this indicates...you are smashing your foot down. Put some quality foot beds/insoles in to support your foot...thus you will not need to smash your foot. look at the boot faq sticky
> 
> 32's pack out...give it time...I've had the best results by not heat mould...just wear...and it will take 6+ days of riding for them to mould perfectly...and they will feel like slippers.


I heard it was the best way to tell the tread... long as the shop are sound about spreading it out in the shop for a bit

What do you mean about smashing my foot down? Like i'm tightening it too much in there or just pushing down to far into the boot?
I've heard a lot of people say that on the insoles, the tm-two insole actually looks half decent for a standard insole but i'm looking into remind medics. 

I don't get to ride tht much/often so those 6 days would probably be 1/3 to 1/2 of my season (sucks I know). Guess I can wear them in around the house


----------

